# I got my little girl maltese yesterday!!!!!



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi there! Some of you have seen recent posts by me, and I was so sad because I had lost my little Chihuahua girl. I didnt think I was going to be able to get a Malt girl because of their high cost. Well, I got a 1 yr old darling little girl from Shanlyn Maltese, and she is Everything I wanted in a girl. I really feel like I have a little puppy, beacuse she is so playful and full of energy. Now the only issue is, what do I name her? LOL!!:chili::aktion033::smilie_tischkante::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snow angel or snowy or snow surprise, or with all the kisses she is be giving you anvalanch - Ann for short (Couldn't resist). Congrads, by the way.


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you! [email protected] the names!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I was keeping with the Yuki theme. :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Congrats!! :chili: There's nothing like a fluffy girl Maltese to keep you company! :wub:

Oh, and welcome to SM!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

She will tell you her name... take a few days to decide.

Congrats


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Congratulations! I'm so happy for you. I agree, just take your time and it will come to you.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats!! Looking forward to pictures!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili: :happy dance: So happy for you. Can't wait to see her. That will make it easier to come up with names. What had her name been?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Congratulations! I am so glad your day finally arrived.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats  !


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Congrats! :chili: can't wait to see some pictures! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pictures! What was her name while at the breeders?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Congrats!!! :chili: what??? no pictures??!! :w00t:

We have to see her to think of a name....do you have anything in mind yet???


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pictures!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Congrats...can't wait to see pictures of her!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, can't wait to see pictures. I am thinking of "Sparkle"


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you all so much! Her name was Diamond at the breeders. I just dont like that name for her. I have thought of a TON of names, the two that are " sticking" are Carrie, or Zu Zu. I like Zu zu, I think its so cute, but I think it sounds too much like Yuki's name, when I call him Yuk, or yu....and I will GLADLY post pics if someone can just tell me how???? Yes, I am really that computer illiterate!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

If you have a picture you can email to me...I'll put it up for everybody to see...I'll send you a personal message.....


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

Done! thanks so much!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

So happy for you she sounds perfect.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

love is yuki said:


> Done! thanks so much!



Ok, here are the pictures of little miss nameless aka Diamond

What a little cutie pie!!! I'm smitten.....:wub::wub:


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

thank you so much! When I see her pics, I cant believe shes mine!


----------



## BeccaPea (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm so happy for you! I understand, having only met my little fluff ball, Max a few short weeks ago. But the advise is spot on, we did not rush to name him, and his name was just there one day! Her name will present itself soon enough, until then you will do fine calling her a million things, lovey, sweetie, fluff ball.....


----------



## BeccaPea (Dec 13, 2013)

Btw, love to see some pics of her!


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

BeccaPea....if you scroll up, you will see the A team posted some pics for me : ) I am so proud of her. She was kept in the "dog room" with the other breeder dogs, and yet she just came up to me, and barked to go outside. I cant get my 2 year old malt to do that! We shall see if it was just a fluke or not.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

love is yuki said:


> thank you so much! When I see her pics, I cant believe shes mine!


She is so adorable! Enjoy your new baby girl.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

She is adorable!! :wub:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Congratulations! She is adorable!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Congratulations! She is so gorgeous!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

She's a doll! Only you can name her!


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

thank you, thank you. I cant believe how vocal she is. Her little personality is very strong. She just lays down the law already, and she tells me what I need to do. A minute ago, she told me I need to let the other doggy inside. I ignored the dog barking to come in, and she came right up to me, and barked until I let the other dog in. SO CUTE!


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

She is so sweet. I love the sound of her attitude, it reminds me of my Gracie. I agree with the other only you can name her though she does sound like Princess Sassy Pants to me.


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh, she is getting lots of nick names, and sassy pants is one of them. We are calling her fat muffin, boss hog, carrot cake, dance-y prance-y, lololol.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Congratulations, can't wait to see more pictures and get to know all about her.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

The A Team said:


> Ok, here are the pictures of little miss nameless aka Diamond
> 
> What a little cutie pie!!! I'm smitten.....:wub::wub:
> 
> ...


She is SOOOO cute!!!! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

Sooo cute! About the name, I just wanted to share that before I decided on Simba for my baby I had considered sooooo many names and then finally narrowed it to Simba or Nemo. Somehow though when I saw him for the first time, he looked like a Simba... So that's what he became... Simba Maxwell. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

I am literally going mad, on e bay all the time, just buying things, and looking for things for her. The DRESSES and bows, and pink beds, and everything so so so girly!!! So much fun!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

love is yuki said:


> I am literally going mad, on e bay all the time, just buying things, and looking for things for her. The DRESSES and bows, and pink beds, and everything so so so girly!!! So much fun!



ha ha! It's an obsession! I am constantly on amazon and ebay looking for various things. (strollers, carriers, clothing, grooming supplies) I have more hair products for my girls than i do for myself. (probably more clothing too!) I can't stop buying clothes and mine only wear them occasionally!.... i need help


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

The A Team said:


> Ok, here are the pictures of little miss nameless aka Diamond
> 
> What a little cutie pie!!! I'm smitten.....:wub::wub:
> 
> ...


She is known as Diamond??? Why not call her Marilyn Diamond is a girls best friend! She is very pretty, congrats!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations! She looks lovely!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh! I just had to chime in! When I saw the second picture of little Diamond that Pat posted for you, it immediately came to me. D A R L A ! Matches her little personality to a "T"


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Congrats nothing better than a Malt to feel your heart with love !!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

lynda said:


> Congratulations, can't wait to see pictures. I am thinking of "Sparkle"


My first maltese was named Sparkle!!! :wub: I vote Sparkle….because she is your first maltese!! Sparkle!!! Sparkle!!! My Sparkle was so happy and sweet. She sparkled and filled my life with love! I am calling her Sparkle so I hope you name her that, :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations...she's a little beauty! :tender:


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

CONGRATS!!! So many great choices for little girl names....how about....Molly? Annie, Sophie, Lexi, Lola, Bella........to name a few...lol!


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

How funny that the names a lot of you suggested, are names we considered!! We thought of Marliyn, molly, lexi, lola, NOT SPARKLE, HA HA HA HA HA, we were trying to think of an iconic blonde, very cute, and carrie just came up. carrie fisher, carrie bradshaw, carrie underwood...all fabulous carrie's. And when I realized how close it was to the name Carmen, my Chihuahua I just lost, it seemed like an even better name, then when I realized if I said carrie, yuki, my other malts name, that it sounded like karaoke, well, that was the clincher. So Carrie it is, and I am happy to say she is the PERFECT little lady lap dog. But anyone wishing to refer to her as sparkle, may do so, because I think its hilarious!!!! LOLOLOL


----------

